# Difference between Long Jersey and Jacket?



## xinque (Oct 3, 2012)

I know I know, seems like a dumb question but I'm shopping around for fall/winter cycling clothes and I honestly can't tell the difference. I thought it might be something with water or wind resistance, but seen examples of both that have them. Also seen the same item listed on one site as jacket and another site as jersey. So is there any difference between the two?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Long sleeve jerseys are just designed to provide a tiny bit of insulation to your forearms, but they're usually not designed to be water resistant or windproof. Jackets are designed with water resistance and windproofing in mind. In the winter I'll wear arm warmers and a windproof shell. You don't _need_ a well insulated jacket, but do make sure it's windproof. As long as the wind is being blocked that shell will be enough insulation considering that your increased body temperature will provide enough warmth. In fact, I usually find myself opening the pit zips on winter rides because I'm getting too warm.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

For me, the battle is finding a jacket that stays cool enough inside. I live in a pretty temperate place, so my winter riding happens in the 50s or maybe 40s. Cold enough that it would really suck to get wet and that the wind can be brutal, but not enough to be comfortable in an insulated jacket while doing an aerobic activity.

There are also rain jerseys. One of my teammates swears by his. I haven't tried it myself, however.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup ... layering is much better. You can take then off if it gets too warm.

In the summer, I have my short sleeved jersey.

As it gets cooler, I might put on a gilet.

Cooler still, I will put on arm warmers. Sometimes during a ride you might get into situations where it gets cooler and then warmer, then the arm warmer is good as you can roll them down or keep them up depending on the temperature.

During winter I will usually wear a woolen base-layer underneath my jersey, with arm warmers and gilet. And a 'finger-covered' glove and a thinsulate head cap and tights underneath my shorts. This is usually about 5°C or 40°F.

I do not ride when it gets colder than that. I tell myself that there might be a possibility of ice on the roads but it is really too cold to get out ... :wink:


----------



## xinque (Oct 3, 2012)

So it kinda sounds like unless I plan on riding in rain or snow, that a long jersey with proper base layers would be enough?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I would have to ride really slowly.  I sometimes ride in a short-sleeved jersey and a jacket because of wind chill. The jacket doesn't insulate much, but I sometimes can get pretty cold if I descend something halfway-quickly and it's chilly out.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

xinque said:


> So it kinda sounds like unless I plan on riding in rain or snow, that a long jersey with proper base layers would be enough?


No, you are not reading correctly. While people differ quite a bit in their personal comfort in the cold, many long sleeve jerseys are too breathable to be warm enough when it gets significantly cold. This is where the windbreaker/jacket comes in. You can zip the front to allow more or less wind in to control temperature.

Plus there are long sleeve jerseys that have a fleece-like lining and others that are pretty much the same material as some short sleeve jerseys. There is a fair bit of difference in the comfort range between the two.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

xinque said:


> So it kinda sounds like unless I plan on riding in rain or snow, that a long jersey with proper base layers would be enough?


It is enough for me but some people need more. Depends on the person I guess..


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been looking ing for a jacket that is basically mesh on the back side. My jacket is very good, in that it is wind proof and keeps my front side warm enough. But, it traps the heat, even with the vents Unzipped, and I'm sweating something fierce. 

I would like a jacket that is normal in the front, but heavily perforated in the back to vent the heat. 

I though about poking hundreds of holes in the back of my jacket, using a paper punch, or something similar.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

xinque said:


> So it kinda sounds like unless I plan on riding in rain or snow, that a long jersey with proper base layers would be enough?


I would recommend that you just use your short sleeved jersey with base layers. If it gets cooler, then a windbreaker on top of that. Arm warmers or tights additional if required. I forgot to mention that in winter I use a short sleeved wool jersey instead of my polyester jersey.

Today was about 13degC Or 55degF with outbreaks of sun and I was out in my woollen short sleeved jersey. It was enough but each individual may feel differently.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

There's a bit of grey area for winter type jackets and jerseys. Most of what's been mentioned about are the shell type jackets and not the winter stuff, which works most of the time.

I ride all winter in Michigan so I have some winter jackets and sometimes they're not warm enough. The primary difference between the heavy weight jerseys and the jackets is that the jerseys are usually not wind and water resistant and when they are it's usually only the front, kind of like integrating a wind vest into a long sleeve jersey that has fleece backing insulation. Winter jackets are resistant over most of the surface.

Many jackets don't have easily accessible rear pockets and the ones that do are more like heavy weight jerseys as the backs are usually more breathable material.

Layering is the best method to stay warm when it's really cold. Usually your hands and feet will be the limiting factors on how cold you can ride since it's a lot harder to keep them warm. If you're as dumb as I, consider getting some ski/snowboard goggles for riding as well. They help a ton but fit a little weird with bike helmets, I've yet to invest in a ski helmet but I've considered it.


----------

